# Quarter Horses



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Just wondering everyones opinion on quarter horses... we have three qh's i think they are great and can do many things.

The first picture is a picture of my girl, Cricket, the second of Merlin (he's the chestnut), and you will have to go to my barn to see a picture of our third quarter horse, Breeze.

Feel free to show everyone your quarter horses and tell your preference about them :]


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

If someone asked me two years ago what i thought of Quarterhorses... i'd have said that they were horrible, ly least like breed, and just in general put together rather ugly... but that was because I've grown up around gaited horses and all quarterhorses I'd ever seen had been put together strangly with too big or too small heads, short, thick necks, long backs, and no rear and had very short, wispy manes and tails. Yeah, can't really blame me for not liking them...

Now, though... while they're not my favorite breed, they're in my top five and i'd like to own a Quarterhorse in the future... though I do find them rather bumpy to ride, but I guess I'm just used to my smoother gaited horses. I like them and find the well put together ones very nice looking and very good horses in general. I love the ''Doc Bar'' Quarterhorses the best.


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

I think overal, they are a great breed, very sturdy and can do just about anything. 

Budweiser


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I like Quarter Horses! Being a Paint fanatic, you can guess why! LOL! There are a lot of great QH's out there, and they have made a huge contrabution to the equine world! As for that first pic there.. Very nice QH! My preferences, I like the hind quarters to be a bit bigger, but the barrel on that one is nice!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Abe is my QH, He is 1/4 TB LOL 










Heidi is my grade QH


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is my QH Denny. I have no idea how he is bred. He is papered but due to the circumstances behind how I got him, I was never able to get them. 










This is my Dad's QH Jake's Fajita (Pokey) He is a grandson of Doc O'Lena. This picture was taken after one of his first rides.








And this is the most current one that I have.









I do love QH but I don't particularly care for how most of the breeding is going anymore. Lots of them are being bred with the fine bones and teacup hooves with 1200 lbs of mass on them. But, there are those out there with good feet and solid bones. Those are the one's I really love.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thank you midwest paint for the critique! hehe.. 

and smrobs.. i do agree that qh's are being bred wrong.. and i think they are being overbred... i love the breed to death but there are TONS of them out there :]


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

LOVE them!!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I love em'!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I love them but I think there are too many body types that was restill the same breed. i feel a person should be able to look at a horse and tells what its breed is.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love quareter horses. They are very versatile and kind.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ha ha, Britt, you've just been spoiled by gaited horses. Equinegrl, I love the look of your quarter horse. You can actually _tell _it's a quarter horse.  I agree with the other members; it seems like there are so many out there now that when you look at some of them, you can't really tell the breed.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Lori1983, Smrobs and Appyt, I love would horses, named Denny and Heidi


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

For me it depends on the bloodlines and body-type, I prefer the performance horses, so I like a nice stocky horse. I tend to like the Doc Bar-bred horses. Some seem to have a not-so-great disposition, and some tend to be too aloof for my likes...but I am just stating that in general, I know there are a lot of QHs that are not like that. I have a QH mare and I love her disposition, but she is more aloof that what I am used to (I have owned mostly Arabians), and also I think they tend to not catch on as quickly as some breeds....but again I am just stating that from my experience and what I have seen from the QHs in my area. All horses are diffrent and it really depends on so many things.


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

I Love QH, They Are One of My Favorite Breeds
And Welsh Ponies, But The QH Are Such Wonderful Horses
There Sweet And Are Vary Willing All Of Them
Never Had One QH That Has Not Been Willing


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Lori1983 said:


> Ha ha, Britt, you've just been spoiled by gaited horses. Equinegrl, I love the look of your quarter horse. You can actually _tell _it's a quarter horse.  I agree with the other members; it seems like there are so many out there now that when you look at some of them, you can't really tell the breed.



thank you lori.. yeah sometimes i look at a horse and go .. whoaa thats a quarter horse?? haha :wink:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've always liked QH's.  I also like TB's. QH's have to be my 2nd favorite, though.  They can do so many things.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

I love the breed! Fell in love with them. They are by far the most popular breed the numbers tell all! I like the cowy/stocky types and leggy pleasure breed ones the best. I do agree with what some of you are saying about not being able to tell if its a QH and I think thats due to the backyard breeders that breed their low quailty horses, and thats why we have so many that need homes. I think they should be some kind of rules for breeding like the Friesian but not to that extent. They have too small of a gene pool, well atleast over here. 

Oh and I'm glad they are not allowing h/h horses to be registered anymore.

Heres My horse Dallas! He is amazing and by far the most intelligent horse I have came across (not always a good thing).


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Dallas is absolutely gorgeous!! I love himmm :]


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> Dallas is absolutely gorgeous!! I love himmm :]


 
Thanks he is my baby!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hehe ! He looks very sweet
:]


----------



## Velvetgrace (Aug 17, 2008)

My family has delt a little with the AQHA horses. We have raised and bought a few. My dad is the type of guy that likes the stocky horses. In his terms, he wants "POWER". 

Well I will get ahold of some pictures to show you what we have. 

Here is one of our horses. This is my Gracie, TWO EYED JACK bred from the Pitzer Ranch in NE. These are the only pics I have on the computer that I am at.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

he is a cutie :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dallas and Gracie are both beautiful. I love Two Eyed Jack horses. I have owned 2 of them (brothers named Watch Old Man and Watch Joe Jack) and they were the sweetest horses. Lazy sometimes but always nice. Dad rode a lot of 2 eyed jack horses while he was working for Billy Allen in the 70's.


----------



## kourtneylynnxxx (Feb 2, 2009)

i had two quarter horses. they both passed away last year.

Gettin Cashbac April 26, 1999 - June 15, 2008
she passed away from and aneurysm at the age of nine.









Buttons (show name: Push My Buttons) 1977 - November 19, 2008
the last week of her life she had given up. she was 31 years young!
(picture was taken the night before she passed away.)


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Smart Little Lena grandson :')










I like QH's if they're not bred with tiny little feet + long backed and downhill.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

very pretty ^


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

I am absolutely in love with Dallas!
QH have to be one of my favorite breeds, but I can't pick just one. I do prefer the stocky ones though. I've always had it in my head that they should have a big butt. lol


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Whipple said:


> I am absolutely in love with Dallas!
> QH have to be one of my favorite breeds, but I can't pick just one. I do prefer the stocky ones though. I've always had it in my head that they should have a big butt. lol


 
Aww Thanks. I perfer the stocky types too. I love Muscles!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

The versatility of them is amazing.


----------



## fordchic2011 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think there amazing, and are capable of just of doing anything....here is a pic of my quarter horse (she's a 3 year old foundation bred qh)


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

oh she is very pretty !


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

fordchic2011 said:


> I think there amazing, and are capable of just of doing anything....here is a pic of my quarter horse (she's a 3 year old foundation bred qh)


The best kind!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

this is banjo he is a quarter horse cross stock horse. He is so sturdy, tuff and reliable. quarter horses and stock horses are two of my favorite breeds.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

this is my little sister on her QH stallion. sorry it is so far away!!!! his show name is "Wanna Earthquake" (Earthquake)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

*There the BEST!!!*

I love quarter horses. I will always have them. Here is my girl Usher Duchess aka Duchess lol


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

gosh i love her!! ^


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I dont have a QH but I like the breed (like the bigger ones!) someday I hope to own one for trail riding and maybe teaching me to rein:wink:.
here is Missy a 5 year old QH i rode at the beach and at the ladies 50 acre field! She was a cutie! but lacked traditional training lol all she knows is walk and gallop!! 
Haha gotta love my hair!! It was sooo windy!!


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh man do I LOVE quarter horses!!!! I have 2. Bandit who is a 3 year old gelding. His lines include Doc Bar, Peppy San, Leo, and Poco Bueno. He's out of Westphal Question and Holey San Gold. I absolutely love him. He's my baby!! Then there's Heeman a 24 year old gelding. He's spoiled rotten!

Bandit: 




















Heeman:





















They are so versatile. And so loving. I do have to agree with the fact that quarter horses are being over bred. Horribly. I'm finding that the horses are getting smaller and smaller down the line. What ever happened to the stocky working Foundation QH's??!!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I have agree with you and the old foundation lines need to be protected.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

i think anyone that likes a true qh agrees with that ^


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

hehe  i just adore the stocky foundation qh's


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

This my boy Soda he is the first QH I have owned and is about 50% Foundation. We've been having a lot of fun together and he is definitely not lazy, stodgy, slow, or anything else I've heard QH accused of being.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

QHs are a really good choice of riding horse for the riders and people who like the breed and/or stock horses. They aren't my favorite breed. I prefer pleasure horses. Quarter Horses are a very nice and pleasant breed, they are one of the best breeds for kids to start out on.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a picture of my sister's Quarter Horse/Belgian cross.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

love them to death


----------



## kathy (Feb 26, 2009)

I've always had arabs. My daughter was lucky enough to get a Beaver Doc filly and I've gotta tell you, I've been converted to QHs. I've still got my arabs but if I get anymore horses they will definately be Quarter Horses!
As soon as I work out how to upload pics, I'll post a pic of her!


----------



## peace love and paints (Nov 10, 2008)

gotta love them. i have had plenty of qh in my past, and i know they are capable of doing anything. now i have all paints tho. man all those dunns are pretty i want one.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

In my eyes there really is nothing better than a good old QH. All my quarter horses are from at least 80% foundation blood. They have wonderful minds, amazing temperments, excellent conformation and great working ability.


----------



## handytsabre (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is a picture of my quarter


----------

